# Switchbox



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

What is everyone using for switchboxes?(other than autopolit) 
how many switches?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

avs 7 switch







Only way to go imo


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

I personally use AVS boxes on all my installs. The 9 switch boxes with relays are great. Smooth switches with a nice feel.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_I personally use AVS boxes on all my installs. The 9 switch boxes with relays are great. Smooth switches with a nice feel. 

cool i was debating the 9 over the 7, reason is i like the 9 more cuz of the lockout option


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
cool i was debating the 9 over the 7, reason is i like the 9 more cuz of the lockout option

word. 9 switch is cool too. Youll hardly use the extra two switches, but hey why not


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
word. 9 switch is cool too. Youll hardly use the extra two switches, but hey why not

alright, seems pointless for the "knuckle/spike" boxes to pay an extra 70 unless they are that badass looking, anyone have pics of them?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

they obviously look bad ass







haha i might switch to one someday


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_avs 7 switch







Only way to go imo

^^This


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (thepirate)*

whats the extra 2 switches on the 9 from the 7?
left side right side?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_whats the extra 2 switches on the 9 from the 7?
left side right side?

correct


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

i have an avs black 7 switch ill sell ya for 50 bucks =]


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

avs 7 switch in red.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Any simple box without knuckles or spikes ( avs 7 switch )


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

AVS 7 knuckles, feels sooo quality


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_avs 7 switch







Only way to go imo

X2


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

chrome eai 7 switch.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i have the avs spiked box. i like it alot, switches are nice and smooth, just bulky. im gonna switch to a more simple one sooner than later. i like having 7 switches though. I am pretty sure you can get the lock option on some of the 7 switch models as well


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*

just switched from the EAI to AVS (so much better!) 7 switches. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have 9 switches. i use 2


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No vtec 4me* »_i have switches. i use 2









wut wut


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_i have the avs spiked box. i like it alot, switches are nice and smooth, just bulky. im gonna switch to a more simple one sooner than later.

Thats what i was looking to hear, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i have 9 switches. i use 2









haha alright then 7 is the way to go thanks everyone


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i have 9 switches. i use 2









well i have 10 and use 3


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Switchbox (gpips101)*

if anyone is looking for a avs 7 switches switchbox iM me i have one brand new in the box black clear arc-7-bk Never used,.. opened to check color of the switchbox itself
will ship at buyers expense
ps2 switchbox also for sale its used condition., i never got to use it though, I bought off a friend..


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
alright, seems pointless for the "knuckle/spike" boxes to pay an extra 70 unless they are that badass looking, anyone have pics of them?


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (_VeeArrSix)*

I have the ps switchbox in my truck and it's great for dancing with fast valves and 1/2" line. But for you VW guys I would definitly suggest the avs 7 switch if you're not big into that stuff.
PS the ps box hits a switch even if it taps something, so if you get one make sure you have a safety cutoff switch for it.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (orangedime)*

^^ whats a ps switchbox?


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Sorry, I was referring to the playstation switchbox in the post above mine. 
The arrows are individual lift buttons
The buttons on the right are the corresponding dump buttons
Start and select are all up all down
And the part that I like is the R1 button makes the front go up and the back go down, the R2 is the opposite. You don't need to seperate switches to do this so it makes it faster for dancing. Same the the L1 button, it makes the left go up and the right go down. I know you guys think it's lame, but it's a truck not a VW.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (orangedime)*


----------

